# Older TV shows... which would you like to see brought back?



## GeekDavid (Oct 25, 2013)

For purposes of this, older TV shows are those that haven't been on the air as new for at least 20 years... reruns and syndication don't count.

Here's a couple of my favorites...


_Mission: Impossible_. You knew something was going to go wrong each mission, but never what nor how they'd get past it. Great storytelling there.
_Hogan's Heroes_. Simply put, one of the funniest comedies ever, mostly due to Sgt. Schultz.
_Barney Miller_. Again, very funny, but in a way that wasn't offensive.

Your turn!


----------



## Addison (Oct 26, 2013)

I love old TV shows. I agree with Hogan's Heroe's, love it! My preferred shows would have to be...

Mork and Mindy
Gilligan's Island
The Andy Griffith Show
I Love Lucy


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 26, 2013)

Addison said:


> I love old TV shows. I agree with Hogan's Heroe's, love it! My preferred shows would have to be...
> 
> Mork and Mindy
> Gilligan's Island
> ...



I'll bet you any proposal to redo Hogan's Heroes would be shot down in today's America. And that's sad, cause it was honestly hilarious.

As far as reruns, Addison, look for a Me-TV affiliate in your area... I know they rerun Hogan's Heroes and Gilligan's Island quite a bit, not sure about the others.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 26, 2013)

M*A*S*H

Always <3


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 30, 2013)

I think some of the mentioned are icons and shouldn't even be tried:
Andy Griffith and I love Lucy, they would mangle the remake. 
Like Brady bunch and Dukes of Hazard. They missed the mark on both remakes.

MASH also, I'm not sure they can ever live up to what MASH did. I watched most of them before going in the military, they were a whole different show after. Still funny, but you see it from a different view point after.
With us having a decade at war, I'm not sure war related shows will work right now. MASH came on after Vietnam was over, so it didn't open wounds as bad.
Gilligan's island? I picture Mary ann as a Kardasian wanna-be, and Ginger as Paris Hilton wanna be, Gilligan would be 20 ish, muscular maybe still clumsy. Basically I think they would over sexualize it, modernize it, and probably would have most of the cast sit around complaining cause theirs no WiFi, no capichino, and no cell phone service. They would probably over exagerate the filthy rich couple.  It might work...it might even be funny.

Hogans heros: I'd love it if they gave it a good try but I kind of think they'd make a mockery of it, rather then actually try to do an updated version. Schultz made the show, but they all contributed to the cast. Kol. Klink, Gen.Burkalter(know I spelled it wrong, and I was stationed in germany for 2 years.) Kol. Hogan, the frenchman-Labou.

I think there is room for animal shows; lassie, bengi, maybe a new animal?  Disney has "Dog with a Blog", but maybe something a little more family oriented rather then children oriented. (As writing genre, they tend to leave adults out or make them look like idiots, and the kids get things done.)

Westerns have really been forgotten. Lonesome dove and the HBO series I can't remember that shows name were the last ones to try.  Young riders ran pretty well.  Of course, using guns the bias people of tv and movies tend to ruin the traditions of the west we all loved.  I don't think Lone Ranger did any good, and like the movie of the 70's, I never saw it. (Of course, the movie lone ranger was my first political stand, they tried to unmask the first lone ranger when the movie came out so I never even considered seeing it.)

Rat patrol?(war); Sanford and Son?
Maybe try an old style detective show? Spencer for hire? Magnum? as opposed to models pretending to be cops with attitudes as the detective shows we have now.

Forgot another failure: Bewitched.


----------

